# Umm, increased sex drive?



## Vestirse

SO :blush:

For the past two days, I have been having increased sex drive. Is that a sign of:

*1)* :witch: on her way
*2)* a :baby:

or

*3)* just one horny girl? :-=


EDIT: Additional information: - I'm 10dpo


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

I was reading an article that said its our "mating" instinct. I get SOOO horny around ovulation.. I can't get enough not that my OH complains LOL


----------



## Vestirse

I'm going to have to amend this. I am 10dpo. Definitely not ovulation.


----------



## TigerLady

LOL! Usually, for me, it just means I'm "one horny girl." But I ALWAYS have been... I would call it RAGING at o time. :blush:

But if it's not normal for you... I would say SYMPTOM SPOTTING ALERT... hormone changes from a possible maybe :baby:???? Do you normally have increased drive at this time of your c?

What cd are you again?? I need to mark it down so I can continue my proper copying! :rofl:


----------



## amanthony

Vestirse said:


> SO :blush:
> 
> For the past two days, I have been having increased sex drive. Is that a sign of 1) :witch: on her way, 2) a :baby:, 3) or just one horny girl? :-=

I don't know what to tell you...I clicked on the thread hoping it would have answers! I never know if I should chart increased sex drive, because I feel like it's high for 29 or 30 out of 31 days a month!


----------



## TigerLady

Am -- What I do is class increased sex drive as normal and when I feel like I am going to come unglued if OH says NO... well, that's when I mark down increased sex drive. :) lol


----------



## amanthony

TigerLady said:


> Am -- What I do is class increased sex drive as normal and when I feel like I am going to come unglued if OH says NO... well, that's when I mark down increased sex drive. :) lol

:rofl: Oh, alright. So the days where I feel like I might just attack him, not even waiting to see if he reciprocates my interest...those are the ones I mark "increased" on the chart? :rofl:

I'll do my best to try to differentiate...


----------



## Vestirse

Good to know I am not the only one - I am pretty frisky most of the time. I mean, have you _SEEN_ my BD pattern? And I conveniently forgot to write a few days down so I didn't look like a horny rabbit after O.

Is this normal? For the life of me, I can't remember ever thinking of this as a symptom, so never really "checking it". I just realize it has gotten a bit "higher" than normal now. I'm 10dpo for your information!

BTW, do I know what the tiger in TigerLady means now? Rawr!


----------



## TigerLady

Vestirse said:


> BTW, do I know what the tiger in TigerLady means now? Rawr!

OMG! I'm soooooo busted! leave it to a research whore to figure it out! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Yeah, I don't bother to mark down BD except around fertile time. It would clutter things too much. :) LOL

well, I'm only 3dpo, so I'll let you know if I start lying in wait to pounce when he gets home 7 days from now. :rofl:

Ok... seriously... I've never heard about it either way... but if it is higher than normal for you... could be. :)


----------



## Vestirse

Hmm, I'm guessing it's bad, because I just entered the two days of increased libido into FF and it _subtracted_ ten points. Guess it means 1. :cry:


----------



## TigerLady

WAIT A BLEEPING MINUTE!! I'm calling you on this one! You called that calculator rubbish in a previous post very recently! You can't decide to believe it only when it suits you! :)


----------



## Vestirse

:rofl: WATCH ME! :rofl: Just kidding. You've read my journal. You should know how good I am at singing the "Pity me, poor me, poor Vestirse" song!! I reckon I am going to start sounding like a broken record soon.


----------



## amanthony

I ONLY mark it around babymaking time too--just don't want to clutter it up and give TMI to everyone. I figure the babymaking sessions/patterns around O are the only one anyone's interested in, really. This month we waiting as long as we could after AF. I made it to CD 9 (barely)! Woohooo! HAHAHA!!!

V - I don't think that you should worry about FF taking points off. I was just chatting with one of my friends who's had 3 babies and she said the increased sex drive was one way that she knew she WAS pregnant (actually her husband is the one that pegged it with the second and that's how they knew she was pregnant the third time, despite the fact they allegedly couldn't conceive any longer). It totally depends on the girl. Maybe you're a horny pregnant lady! That could just be your lot in life! ;)

And TigerLady - I am so not surprised by you. I suspected you were a little bit wild from the moment I met you. :rofl:


----------



## TigerLady

:rofl::rofl:

You know, if I would have been forced to pick 3 ppl on here with outta control :sex: urges all month, here is what I would have said: (this is TOTALLY the truth, too!)

Me
Vestirse
Amanthony

So I'm not suprised either!!! hehe


----------



## amanthony

TigerLady said:


> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> You know, if I would have been forced to pick 3 ppl on here with outta control :sex: urges all month, here is what I would have said: (this is TOTALLY the truth, too!)
> 
> Me
> Vestirse
> Amanthony
> 
> So I'm not suprised either!!! hehe

ME??? :angelnot:


----------



## Vestirse

amanthony said:


> ME??? :angelnot:

That says all I have say! ;)


----------



## Lunaty

Gosh and here it thought i might have been out of the ordinary hahahah.. poor hubby actually needs his rest and has turned me down before, to my dismay!!! :blush:

I got him on every second day now and exhausted him around O time hehehe, i secretly think he is getting a bit old whahahaha


----------



## TigerLady

Lunaty said:


> Gosh and here it thought i might have been out of the ordinary hahahah.. poor hubby actually needs his rest and has turned me down before, to my dismay!!! :blush:
> 
> I got him on every second day now and exhausted him around O time hehehe, i secretly think he is getting a bit old whahahaha

OH is always telling me NO... but I think he just does it to get under my skin. I can USUALLY convince him otherwise... but not always :growlmad:


----------



## Lunaty

I manages to get DH 3 days in a row during O , and the last day he wasnt impressed but i always have my special tricks hehe..(although it costs me a lot more effort)


----------



## Vestirse

So I just googled the sh*t out of increased sex drive. Nothing about it before AF. Apparently it IS an early preg symptom. DAMMIT. I'm going to need some serious moral support when this is all over.


----------



## Lunaty

Ughh think about the months that your to big to be able too!!! Jst tell him were making up for that now ;)


----------



## amanthony

Vestirse said:


> So I just googled the sh*t out of increased sex drive. Nothing about it before AF. Apparently it IS an early preg symptom. DAMMIT. I'm going to need some serious moral support when this is all over.

FF is seriously F'd up sometimes. 

I don't think you're going to need much moral support if you get that :bfp:!


----------



## amanthony

TigerLady said:


> OH is always telling me NO... but I think he just does it to get under my skin. I can USUALLY convince him otherwise... but not always :growlmad:

They like trying to get under our skin that way, don't they?

Ahhh, it's nice to be amongst women I can relate to. You pick up Cosmo or watch movies...it's always women trying to deal with their insatiable men. WHAT THE EFF?!?!


----------

